# Benefits to Pre Salting



## mobiledynamics (Nov 21, 2014)

Is there any benefits to pre-salting the driveway pad/ sidewalk, etc prior to a snowstorm . I've never done it as such - just waited till the drifts has slowed down, snowblew/shovel clean and then apply salt.

I recall reading that salt that is laid prior to snowfall does aid in snow removal.
The only benefit I can see is the intial fall of snow that doesn't accumulate but just melts. 

Your experiences ?


----------



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

mobiledynamics said:


> Is there any benefits to pre-salting the driveway pad/ sidewalk, etc prior to a snowstorm . I've never done it as such - just waited till the drifts has slowed down, snowblew/shovel clean and then apply salt.
> 
> I recall reading that salt that is laid prior to snowfall does aid in snow removal.
> The only benefit I can see is the intial fall of snow that doesn't accumulate but just melts.
> ...


 I would presume pre-salting would only get diluted with the first few inches. As for myself I would only use it in extreme icing condition as when used on a consistent basis it would corrode a snow blower pretty badly. Just my thought.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Agreed, I've found the similar dilution issue, and then in the evening when that solution is so weak it's the first to freeze. The only time I salt is with icy condition, and after I clear the pavement off to keep it a liquid to evaporate quicker.


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

I see the towns and state highway depts. "pre-treating" more and more when they know a big storm is coming. Personally, I apply salt and the like only when absolutely necessary, which isn't too often.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

They brine around here, and have even used a beet juice solution in some cities. The pre-salting only occurs when there is a chance of icing.


----------



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

My father in his younger days used to make beet wine, too bad he jumped in the batch before fermentation was complete.
This is good anti icing stuff, maybe they should find a way to crystalize it so we could spread it to our heart's content without any fear of corrosion but only fear of your driveway turning purple.


----------



## 1894 (Dec 16, 2014)

What's wrong with a purple driveway or walkway ?


----------



## 1894 (Dec 16, 2014)

They do a lot of the pre treating roads around here because .... well we are called Salt city ... 
Most times it is for an impending snowstorm and when road temps will fall from upper 20's and lower 30's down to the lower 20 F and below range. It just gives the plows a better chance of getting down to bare pavement vs trying to get hard packed ice off the roadways. Timing is critical on that though , as mentioned above .


----------



## happycamper (Jan 3, 2015)

If you don't mind watching your concrete dissolve into powder, then salt away. Otherwise, clear the snow off the driveway before driving vehicles on it.


----------



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

1894 said:


> They do a lot of the pre treating roads around here because .... well we are called Salt city ...
> Most times it is for an impending snowstorm and when road temps will fall from upper 20's and lower 30's down to the lower 20 F and below range. It just gives the plows a better chance of getting down to bare pavement vs trying to get hard packed ice off the roadways. Timing is critical on that though , as mentioned above .


 True but salt looses efficiency at 5 deg far and below but the beet mixture isn't affected with temperatures falling well below the 5 deg far mark.


----------



## brickcity (Jan 23, 2014)

i try not to throw salt on my concrete sidwalk and driveway for corrosive reasons. buy the calcium whatever for a couple extra bucks. it's still not good for concrete but salt is worse. i keep a bag of salt to throw on the street [city property] and contibute to all the potholes. 
if it is going to snow 1-2 inches i always pre salt [calcium something].
saves pushing a shovel and salting tomorow. if it's suppossed to snow more i just wait until it stops and plow or shovel


----------



## mobiledynamics (Nov 21, 2014)

To clairfy, I meant any *ice melt*.

I use calcium chloride on the crete and on any house steps, I use the more $$$ magnesium chloride. The mag is safer but it costs me 3X


----------

